# @mhammer once told me I should write a ballad...



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

So I made this: 




Thanks for listening!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, if you're taking orders, I'd like something in the vein of the Dirty Rotten Imbeciles.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Well, if you're taking orders, I'd like something in the vein of the Dirty Rotten Imbeciles.


Googling it now, give me some time to grow up some hair


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

I like the guitar tone, what effects/amps did you use???


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm glad I told you that.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

NorlinNorm said:


> I like the guitar tone, what effects/amps did you use???


Only plugins, Overloud TH3 (the free version from time+space) specifically, here is a screenshot of the settings for the clean chorus, leads and solo guitars, (hopefully the jpg has enough quality or I can send you the presets if you want)... 
Thanks!


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Very cool, thank you!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

mhammer said:


> I'm glad I told you that.


Thank you!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

amagras said:


> Only plugins, Overloud TH3 (the free version from time+space) specifically, here is a screenshot of the settings for the clean chorus, leads and solo guitars, (hopefully the jpg has enough quality or I can send you the presets if you want)...
> Thanks!


Andrei, I also have the free version of that. I think you can add the presets as an attachment. If you can't, send me a P.M. and I'll give you my e-mail address as I'd like to try this setting. Nice song BTW.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice Andrei. Congrats


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kenmac said:


> Andrei, I also have the free version of that. I think you can add the presets as an attachment. If you can't, send me a P.M. and I'll give you my e-mail address as I'd like to try this setting. Nice song BTW.


I did something better I think! I made a video showing you the whole signal chain (eq settings, saturation plugins, compressors, etc) for the 3 guitar tracks and shared the links to the presets in the description. Let me know if you have any trouble downloading and I will post the presets directly here. 







marcos said:


> Very nice Andrei. Congrats


Thank you so much Marcos, I appreciate your feedback a lot!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

if you are going to take credit for writing a song, 
you should at the very least also credit all the other musicians that made the recording.
Unless you played all the instruments and that would be nice to know too.
G.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

GTmaker said:


> if you are going to take credit for writing a song,
> you should at the very least also credit all the other musicians that made the recording.
> Unless you played all the instruments and that would be nice to know too.
> G.


I credited every single person who worked in this album (and there were more than a few), it wouldn't be fair to do differently especially because all of them did it for free in support of my career and because they are my friends, you can read all that in the artwork of both versions of the album, in the general details section on Bandcamp, in the specific credit part of each song on Bandcamp and in the attached credits chart. But in this song I played all the instruments, made all the recordings, wrote every note and mix/master it, the only external help I had in this song was Mark's and Dave's which gave me feedback before publishing the album and I already acknowledged that in the thread where I shared the album free here in the forum and my wife's who created 11 beautiful pages of artwork.

When I encourage people to read the description of my videos or visit my Bandcamp is not only because I'm trying to sell them my product, I'm also encouraging them to read more and discover about the process a lot of friends went through to make the music we love at the expense of selling only 7 or 8 copies a year.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

amagras said:


> ...the only external help I had in this song was Mark's and Dave's which gave me feedback


I was honoured that Andrei asked for my comments/feedback and (again) makes this known here for my forum friends and associates to read. 

To be fair, the actual "help" that *I *(this does not include @mhammer) provided was minimal. However, the ongoing 'support' I provide(d) has been extremely important to me as I value his friendship and admire his skills very much.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Well done Andrei! Congratulations on the new album.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chito said:


> Well done Andrei! Congratulations on the new album.


Thank you so much Chito, you can get it free here if you want: I would love to hear any comments you want to share about it!!!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

amagras said:


> Thank you so much Chito, you can get it free here if you want: I would love to hear any comments you want to share about it!!!


Got it. I'll give it a listen.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Chito said:


> Got it. I'll give it a listen.


Omg, Chito, I just saw what you did! That was very generous, I will send you the Deluxe Edition with the backing tracks to your email. Thank you very much!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

amagras said:


> I did something better I think! I made a video showing you the whole signal chain (eq settings, saturation plugins, compressors, etc) for the 3 guitar tracks and shared the links to the presets in the description. Let me know if you have any trouble downloading and I will post the presets directly here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I was trying out your presets earlier this evening. I like the way you set the mid controls. I usually just leave the mids alone. Nice tones.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Kenmac said:


> Thanks. I was trying out your presets earlier this evening. I like the way you set the mid controls. I usually just leave the mids alone. Nice tones.


I never thought about it, I just moved the controls until I got the tone that served the song. After that I only needed low and high pass filters, but all the tone was coming all from the amp. TH3 is particularly good at that. Thank you for the nice words!


----------

